

Doctorow on the fallacies of prediction - _mattb
http://www.locusmag.com/Perspectives/2010/03/cory-doctorow-making-smarter-dumb.html

======
pw0ncakes
This reminds me of how _Brave New World_ had elevator operators (this is what
the Epsilons did) and large filing cabinets.

~~~
eru
They also mention that they do not have a Alphas-only population, because
Alphas don't want to do menial work. And then they mention than they also had
an experiment, where a lot of machines were used on an island to get rid of
menial work, but it did not work, because people had too much free time on
their hands.

Why did they not try both together?

